# Just how far is too far?



## kuntawguro (Apr 5, 2007)

I have modeled my home after Japanese and asian decor- how far have you taken your martial art home to your house and property?

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/avengergt/DSC01009-1.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/avengergt/DSC01010-1.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/avengergt/dining.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/avengergt/bedrm4.jpg


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2007)

I have some small touches in my home, not much. But I must say your home is beautiful. Very nicely done. :asian:


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I have some small touches in my home, not much. But I must say your home is beautiful. Very nicely done. :asian:


Thanks so much. Some of my friends think I went off the deep end


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

I have many asian trinkets throughout my apartment.  My kids, nieces and nephews love it; but, my estranged wife thinks me daft.

I have that same sheet set on my bed, actually


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I have many asian trinkets throughout my apartment.  My kids, nieces and nephews love it; but, my estranged wife thinks me daft.
> 
> I have that same sheet set on my bed, actually



Very Cool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> Very Cool


 
Thank you...I have to say, though, your place is very tastefully decorated.  My apt is more like an asian imports shop.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.domestications.com (check their comforter sets)

http://www.brylanehome.com

these places have some awesome bedding and home accents


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 6, 2007)

That is nice!  I have a few things, 11x14 art prints, my certificate from Japan, and my Oni Yuri sword.  I do want to get a few more things but not too much.  

BTW, those look to be Japanese Katanas?  I believe they may be positioned wrong.



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Displaying                a*[/FONT]* sword*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* in scabbard and out of scabbard:*[/FONT]
> Generally, the                katana sword is kept within its scabbard when displaying it in your                home. There are some circumstances when it is appropriate to display                a katana out of its scabbard, one of these is if your nation is                at war. When displaying in such a manner, you are conveying aggression                and guarded attitude and the handle of your katana will be pointing                to your right.
> 
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.chenessinc.com/display.htm


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice.

I like this site:
http://www.orientalhome.com/index.htm
and
http://www.orientalfurniture.com/


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> That is nice!  I have a few things, 11x14 art prints, my certificate from Japan, and my Oni Yuri sword.  I do want to get a few more things but not too much.
> 
> BTW, those look to be Japanese Katanas?  I believe they may be positioned wrong.
> 
> Source: http://www.chenessinc.com/display.htm



You are absolutely right!  You have earned 20 martial arts points for that observation! he he
- But the shirasaya is displayed right 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/avengergt/DSC00995.jpg

 I just liked how they looked


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Onlyanegg-----Thanks for that link- I am going shopping. 
Who cares what my friends think- I am going for the gusto!!!!


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

the comforters they shown on www.orientalfurniture.com and the ones in domesticatios are the same- only domestications sells them  for 39.95 not 199.00 like the oriental site

 go figure


----------



## Kenzan (Apr 6, 2007)

In a vast majority of Japanese homes, you will not find a Katana displayed at all, as it could be considered offensive. If it is displayed, generally it is displayed in the area known as the Tokonoma.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

The only identical pattern I've found so far is:
Royal Dragon Domertications
vs
Royal Dragon Oriental Furniture

Note that domestications price is for comforter, skirt and 2 shams.  Oriental Furniture's price is an entire bedset, 200 thread count.

Still...domestications is about $100 less


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Kenzan said:


> In a vast majority of Japanese homes, you will not find a Katana displayed at all, as it could be considered offensive. If it is displayed, generally it is displayed in the area known as the Tokonoma.


Just call me a wild and crazy guy throwing tradition to the wind


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The only identical pattern I've found so far is:
> Royal Dragon Domertications
> vs
> Royal Dragon Oriental Furniture
> ...


check pages 2 and 3 of the comforter series and you will see the rest there


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

http://web.hgtv.com/hgtv/web/search...ng=asian&searchType=Aggregate&GoSearch=Search


If any of you have pics- please share them, if you have any links- you know the drill


----------



## zDom (Apr 6, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

I am still looking for a nice way to bring all of my weapons out of the closet and up on the walls
 or would that be a bit over the edge?


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> I am still looking for a nice way to bring all of my weapons out of the closet and up on the walls
> or would that be a bit over the edge?


 
IMO, no it wouldn't be over the edge, espeicallly with the fan-type of displays that HKPhooey mentioned on the other link.  Your decor is beautiful!  Displaying the swords may make for a very interesting touch.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> IMO, no it wouldn't be over the edge, espeicallly with the fan-type of displays that HKPhooey mentioned on the other link.  Your decor is beautiful!  Displaying the swords may make for a very interesting touch.


 Thanks so much Carol, nice words I really AM trying to not go too far- just push the envelope


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

My bathroom- not muct of a pic tho


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

With regards to envelope pushing...my apt, by comparison, looks like Oriental Trader catalog got sick all over everything.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> With regards to envelope pushing...my apt, by comparison, looks like Oriental Trader catalog got sick all over everything.



 No pics??


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

With regards to envelope pushing...my apt, by comparison, looks like Oriental Trader catalog got sick all over everything.
The first 3 are the bedroom (note the comforter)
The 4th is my daughter's room
and the last is toward the front door.

Oh, there's more...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> I have modeled my home after Japanese and asian decor- how far have you taken your martial art home to your house and property?


 
I have some stuff here and there both Chinese and Japanese.

But a friend of mine turned his living room into what looks very much like an Aikido dojo with at suit of Samurai armor sitting at one end.


----------



## tellner (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice. Very tasteful. Attractive and comfortable unified decor.

Our home is a 1906 Sears kit house, so we've tended to go more with Mission style furniture and lots and lots of bookcases. There are a couple cabinets with knick-knacks. And The Great Toad Horde of Implements of Destruction is scattered about. 

Just two things...


I believe the Japanese swords are upside down.
The trophies would look even better if you had some way to showcase them.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

tellner said:


> Very nice. Very tasteful. Attractive and comfortable unified decor.
> 
> Our home is a 1906 Sears kit house, so we've tended to go more with Mission style furniture and lots and lots of bookcases. There are a couple cabinets with knick-knacks. And The Great Toad Horde of Implements of Destruction is scattered about.
> 
> ...


Without hordes of implements of mass destruction- it wouldn't be a martial arts house now would it?


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> With regards to envelope pushing...my apt, by comparison, looks like Oriental Trader catalog got sick all over everything.
> The first 3 are the bedroom (note the comforter)
> The 4th is my daughter's room
> and the last is toward the front door.
> ...



Yup comforters are the same- I got mine from Brylane on sale for 29.95 I love  the tiger print on the wall.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2007)

I was going to make the same note about the fact that the katana were displayed 'upside down' but would point out that the orientation of blades on stands has a symbology all of it's own.  

If I remember rightly, to have them racked edge down and hilt left is signifying peaceful circumstances - the 'normal' way (edge up hilt right) is indicative of aggression.

As to *Kenzan*'s point about display being offensive in the majority of Japanese homes, I think that would depend upon era and rank ...  (just joshing, I know you mean nowadays)).


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Todd- I have already been busted on the swords
 he he


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh and just to add an appreciative comment to those sharing visuals of their decor.  Very nice one and all :tup:.

I think that a little Nihon-philia dwells within most of us that do MA from that part of the world (and I'm glad I'm not the only one with huge fans on the walls and sword racks all over the place ).


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

There is something about asian decor that is just so calming. Could it be the swords at arms reach, or the  calming look of a buddha, or even the sound of running water in a small bamboo fountain. Whatever- i like it


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have some stuff here and there both Chinese and Japanese.
> 
> But a friend of mine turned his living room into what looks very much like an Aikido dojo with at suit of Samurai armor sitting at one end.




can you imagine the fear in a  crook who might break in at night when confronted by a samurai at the door? he would fill his drawers- he he


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 8, 2007)

There must be someone out there who is over the edge.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> can you imagine the fear in a crook who might break in at night when confronted by a samurai at the door? he would fill his drawers- he he



It is a shock to anyone that walks in his front door. You walk right into his living room and there it sits.

On the opposite side is a wall of Japanese swords and all around the room you absolutely get the feeling you have walked into an old time Japanese dojo.

Heck if my wife would let me I would decorate our living room to look like something form the Forbidden City in Beijing.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 8, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> It is a shock to anyone that walks in his front door. You walk right into his living room and there it sits.
> 
> On the opposite side is a wall of Japanese swords and all around the room you absolutely get the feeling you have walked into an old time Japanese dojo.
> 
> Heck if my wife would let me I would decorate our living room to look like something form the Forbidden City in Beijing.



That would be awesome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> That would be awesome


 
His living room/ancient dojo is and the Forbidden City decor would be to if my wife would let me....aaaaaaand she won't.

But we are moving in a few years and I am going to push for it again. I will likely loose but I must try.


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 8, 2007)

It's funny when I think about how long MA's have been an intregal part of my life and yet the only thing I have in my house that is "asian" is a shadow box with a Kukri, my first two gold medals from the national championships, and my first blackbelt displayed in my rather "European traditional" study (dark oak rolltop desk, antique map on the wall, etc.)

same thing with my Motorcycle and rockclimbing passions - they tend to stay rather compartmentalized and don't make much of an im[pact on my home decor.

am I weird? (well, yes I am, but am I _*more*_ weird than I thought?) lol


----------



## kuntawguro (Jun 13, 2007)

The Japanese backyard is coming along well



http://www.geocities.com/avengergt/pond3.jpg


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

Beautiful! :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2007)

I second Carol's opinion :envy:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2007)

_WOW!!!!  That is just incredible... 
_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Buzz that is very, very nice!


----------



## kuntawguro (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments- what  have you done in regards to bringing the asian influence into your homes?


----------



## tellner (Jun 17, 2007)

How far is too far? You haven't even got close yet. Your place looks great.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 17, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> It's funny when I think about how long MA's have been an intregal part of my life and yet the only thing I have in my house that is "asian" is a shadow box with a Kukri, my first two gold medals from the national championships, and my first blackbelt displayed in my rather "European traditional" study (dark oak rolltop desk, antique map on the wall, etc.)
> 
> same thing with my Motorcycle and rockclimbing passions - they tend to stay rather compartmentalized and don't make much of an im[pact on my home decor.
> 
> am I weird? (well, yes I am, but am I _*more*_ weird than I thought?) lol


 
I'm with you, besides my collection of books on martial arts and eastern philosophies, there is not much evidence that I train in the martial arts in my home. When not training, I keep my iaito in the closet with my dobak.  Much of the art on the wall is contemporary and alot of pictures of the family. There are also those of religious significance.  I do have some trinkets that my mother-in-law gave us when she lived in Singapore, but that is about it.

So in the contemporary world of the non-martial artist, we are alarmingly normal.  But to the general student of the arts, we must seem rather odd.


----------

